# Natalie P's



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have built five sets of the Nat P's and each time I get one done, a friend comes along and buys them from me. I finally built a pair of RS 3-way towers using Dennis Murphys crossover. I stil have to veneer them but they sound great. Anyway here's a couple of pictures of the last pair of Nat P's I built. The front baffle is all messed up but my friend liked them soooo much he bought them and wouldn't give them back for me to fix the baffle. I liked them too but they were too small for my theater room.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow.. front baffle or not, those look nice! :T 

I keep meaning to ask, but what do you do the baffle to make it black? Is it just painted? or do you do something different?

JCD


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

The enclosures are premade from Part Express. The front baffle was originally satin black but after messing with it, I painted it with a textured black spray paint.


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Another thing about the Nat's is how loud I could turn them up without the driver's distorting. The other speakers I have, had a hard time keeping up with the Nat's.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice work Kano... I wanna see some pics of those towers too... :yes:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

kano32 said:


> Another thing about the Nat's is how loud I could turn them up without the driver's distorting. The other speakers I have, had a hard time keeping up with the Nat's.


I completely agree. The amount of distortion-free output these speakers are capable of is earth shattering :yes: :T

They look great!

Especially when fed with proper amplification...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Since you have this down to a science I have a couple of questions. Do you have a stardard parts list you use posted of the web somewhere? Also what is the build cost?


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

blueenergy said:


> Since you have this down to a science I have a couple of questions. Do you have a stardard parts list you use posted of the web somewhere? Also what is the build cost?


Everything you need to know is on the HTGuide Forums: 

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969

The link above takes you to 13 pages of Natalie P info. The cost can vary depending on the quality of crossover components, types of cabinets (premade or make yourself) and other variables. It looks like the basic cost of drivers and crossovers is around $300 then add cost of cabinets or wood. I hope this helps.


----------

